# Fader controller



## ein fisch (Aug 4, 2019)

i got some money to spend on a high quality fader controller.... i want to have real faders instead of touchOSC which i've been using in the past. any recommendations?

budget, around 1200$... if theres cheap solutions let me know, i just dont want cheap faders as i want to use them for smooth live automation


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Is this for controlling CC/MIDI data? Or for automating levels like a mixing desk?
The Behringer X-Touch Compact is probably my favourite choice for an "all-in-one" unit, as it can work in either Mackie Control mode, or CC mode. The faders are touch sensitive, motorized, and feel great. Plus there's a bunch of buttons and rotary encoders you can program too.
If you don't need CC or MIDI control though, there are potentially better options like the Avid Artist Control, the upcoming iCon Pro-X, or the Behringer X-Touch (not compact).


----------



## ein fisch (Aug 4, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Is this for controlling CC/MIDI data? Or for automating levels like a mixing desk?
> The Behringer X-Touch Compact is probably my favourite choice for an "all-in-one" unit, as it can work in either Mackie Control mode, or CC mode. The faders are touch sensitive, motorized, and feel great. Plus there's a bunch of buttons and rotary encoders you can program too.
> If you don't need CC or MIDI control though, there are potentially better options like the Avid Artist Control, the upcoming iCon Pro-X, or the Behringer X-Touch (not compact).


thats exactly what i was looking for.. thank you. if i dont find anything better i probably go with the behringer x-touch (not compact)

afaik, you can still assign faders to midi CC's manually no?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 4, 2019)

ein fisch said:


> thats exactly what i was looking for.. thank you. if i dont find anything better i probably go with the behringer x-touch (not compact)
> 
> afaik, you can still assign faders to midi CC's manually no?


Honestly I'm not 100% sure, but I was told that you could NOT use MIDI/CC with the X-Touch, which is why I went with the Compact version.
This was last year though, and I guess it's possible that a firmware update could introduce that functionality to the X-Touch(?)


----------



## thereus (Aug 4, 2019)

Icon platform m+ is the answer to your question. Forget the Behringer.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm with @Jdiggity1 - the Behringer X-Touch Compact is AWESOME. Don't let the name get in the way - it's designed and made by their Midas division - and Midas is no joke. The hardware is top notch, feels great, and just works. Note that for some dumb reason, only the "compact" can be assigned to control MIDI CCs - the regular X-Touch can't. Also, you will need a PC to program it - still no Mac editor. I absolutely love mine!


----------

